# Interval International - Getaways



## MountainGal (Jan 9, 2010)

As a new Marriott TS owner, we just joined II.  In reviewing the dates and unit sizes for Getaways, it appears that studio and 1-bedroom units are fairly easy to come by in Las Vegas.  I was hoping someone could advise if resorts add Getaway inventory on an ongoing basis.  What's prompting my question is that I wanted to take advantage of a Getaway in Las Vegas, but need a 2-bedroom unit with no flexibility as to date, since we are heading there to participate in the Baker to Vegas run.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, inventory increases and decreases daily.  Yet the inventory is not predictable to know when and if a 2 bedroom will become available.

Getaways are not cancellable so make sure you get what you want before booking it.  

Good luck at B2LV.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 9, 2010)

Welcome to TUG and the Marriott family!

We buy getaways a couple times a year to Palm Springs area so I'm familiar with their inventory and trends.  I'm not familiar with the trends in Las Vegas but I can assure you that the getaway inventory changes all the time.  II will often make bulk deposits of units at a destination and if it's a hot destination, those units can be gone quickly.  Fortunately for us TUG folks, we notify each other on the sightings board when something really good comes up either in getaways or on exchange availability.  This has helped many people get the vacation they wanted.  So keep an eye on the II getaways yourself as well as the sightings board here.

I know with Palm Springs the best selection and prices seems to be at about 3 months out, and we always need a two bedroom since we have two young kids and we prefer them to have their own space.  

Hopefully someone will pipe in about Las Vegas trends.  You may also want to check the Western board or look for owners of Marriott Grand Chateu.  Owners there would likely know the trends for getaways.

My suggestion would be to go ahead and make a reservation somewhere for the dates you need, then if something comes up on getaway or on the last minute rentals board here, you can cancel.  Keep in mind that getaways are not usually available for peak demand times (although once in awhile the getaways surprise me, as in the first two weeks of January every year in Palm Springs).

Best of luck and so glad you found us!

Janna


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2010)

You will see a lot of studio and 1BR getaways at resorts with lock off units. Many people lock off and deposit to get two weeks out of one, sometimes even upgrading to 2BR or larger units when they do exchange. The larger units if deposited get snapped up out of exchange. If II can't move the smaller units through exchange, they will try to unload them in getaway. 2BR units being deposited are more rare, they will show up more in getaway though for areas like Orlando, I would think Vegas would be the same. 

A lot also depends on the time of year. Looking at July in Orlando, only studios are available in getaway, lower season weeks have plenty of 2BRs though.

[EDIT] Should note that there was once studios in July in Orlando, they appear to now be gone.
You could always buy a 1BR and a studio and ask the resort to put them together.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 9, 2010)

dioxide makesa very good point that we actually just did.  We returned from Marriott Shadow Ridge today and had to buy a one bedroom and a studio and they put it together for us to make a 2 bedroom.  The reason we had to do this we bought our vacation at less than 2 months from arrival which is late for Palm Springs if we want the two bedroom.  It's more expensive to do it this way, but it was still less than $100 for a two bedroom villa, so a good deal.  If you do this, you must call the resort after purchasing your two getaways and ask them to "link" the two reservations, explaining they need to be put together to make the 2 bedroom unit.  Most properties can't guarantee this (Desert Springs Villas does), but unless it's sold out at that time, it shouldn't be a problem.  

Remember, getaways are non-refundable, so you must be sure! 

Oh, another thing, it's been reported on here that if you buy a getaway (let's say a one-bedroom) and then later you find a 2 bedroom unit for the same dates, you can pay the difference and upgrade to the larger unit.  I personally haven't done this but have heard tuggers talk about it more than once.

Janna

Janna


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 9, 2010)

applegirl said:


> Oh, another thing, it's been reported on here that if you buy a getaway (let's say a one-bedroom) and then later you find a 2 bedroom unit for the same dates, you can pay the difference and upgrade to the larger unit.  I personally haven't done this but have heard tuggers talk about it more than once.
> 
> Janna
> 
> Janna



I was one that reported doing this. I upgraded from a studio to a 2BR. Had to pay $139 (exchange fee) instead of the difference in prices that was a lower amount. It may have been a fluke, got a real happy and helpful customer service agent at II, or all the stars lined up. It can be done, but I think it is the exception rather than the rule. I later called to try and change the date on that same getaway by one day and it was a no go.


----------



## Retired TSO (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been using getaways for 2 - 3 weeks a year for the past few years. In the past, there seemed to be two distinct and seperate inventories for get away and exchanges. Over the last year or so, I have seen them being more interchangable. So some last minute units are added to both the exchange inventory as well as getaways...
Most of the time, when I search II, I search for an exchange and now a days, if a desired exchange is available , I also take a peak at the getaways just in case the unit is also available as a getaway..
If it is not then when I am speaking to II about the exchnage, I ask if the unit CAN BE made available as a getaway. In MY experience, if the check-in date is within 2 -3 months, then often, they have made it available as a getaway..In order to do so however, the II rep needs to talk to some getaway folks at II. 

btw, I don't know what dates you are looking for but a 2 BR unit showed up on getaway this morning for around $400.00 for an II Gold member..


----------



## larryallen (Feb 13, 2013)

*Ko Olina?*

They ever have getaways to Ko Olina?

How much does that cost typically?

A getaway is a whole week? Or just a weekend?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 13, 2013)

larryallen said:


> They ever have getaways to Ko Olina?
> 
> How much does that cost typically?
> 
> A getaway is a whole week? Or just a weekend?



A getaway is always a full week but I think getaways to Marriott's in Hawaii are rare because they get snatched up with exchanges so fast.


----------

